# How much and what kind of salt for normal use?



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

I've decided to start using salt as a disease/ parasite countermeasure.
I tried to do some research but ended up getting frustrated.

It seems like everything I read said something different or contradictory of what I just read. Some say sea salt is ok, others say no..

I was wondering, if I start using salt in my 10gal (divided 3 ways with 3 Bettas) how much salt should I use and what kind?
TIA!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

NO sea salt!!!! That is a definite no no for bettas  you can use aquarium salt... I have the "aquarium salt for fresh water fish". You dissolve the amount you need in aquarium water in a container. Salt may or may not work, depending. I use it for stuff like ich.

A teaspoon usually works per gallon. some people up it to 3 teaspoons. You should add one teaspoon worth, every twelve hours to get the fish used to it. you apparently, should not do this for more than 10-14 days.

If he is in a container, it is easier. then you add the salt, and each day do 100% water change. I used it for my 20 gallon, and did a 20% daily water change with gravel siphoning. Plus, you should also make sure his temperature stays at or above I would say 80 degrees F. I did my salt treatment at 86 F temperature.

If it is for ich, the salt kills free swimming ich.

There is also epsom salt, which is usually used for stress, bloating, torn fins, SBD...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aquarium salt is what a lot of people add to their aquariums on a normal basis to prevent infections.. But in my experience the aquarium salt being in the water at all times makes the infection develop resistance to it. My betta lost most of his fins to rot and aq salt didn't help him then because I always added it in his tank and the bacteria became immune towards it. Then again some people add a tsp to the gallon as preventive measures. Aquarium salt used for more that 10 days is said to cause damaged kidneys in freshwater fish so that is another reason to stay away unless it is needed... In the end its up to you but I personally don't advise it on a daily basis. :/
And no sea salt.. Uniodised rock salt is good but not sea salt.. The chemical composition is different.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Aquarium salt is what a lot of people add to their aquariums on a normal basis to prevent infections.. But in my experience the aquarium salt being in the water at all times makes the infection develop resistance to it. My betta lost most of his fins to rot and aq salt didn't help him then because I always added it in his tank and the bacteria became immune towards it. Then again some people add a tsp to the gallon as preventive measures. Aquarium salt used for more that 10 days is said to cause damaged kidneys in freshwater fish so that is another reason to stay away unless it is needed... In the end its up to you but I personally don't advise it on a daily basis. :/
> And no sea salt.. Uniodised rock salt is good but not sea salt.. The chemical composition is different.


 
agreed.

Yeah with bettas especially being strictly fresh water, it should not be used for long term. It really does damage their organs and causes premature deaths... you can use it, and see if it works. If it does not after I'd say 10 days, you'd have to resort to actual medications. I have heard the brand "Jungle" here more than a hundred times :lol: must be good...


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't recommend regular usage of salt, but usually aquarium salt is for external issues and epsom salt is for internal.

So if you had cloudy eye, it would be aquarium salt to treat it on top of clean water. If you had constipation or bloating, it would be epsom salt.

It's easiest to leave it out and qt whoever gets sick, and that way you don't have to worry about overdosing the salt on a partial water change or mixing salts.

Most effective treatment in my experience is 1-3 tsp/gal of aq or epsom depending on severity and type of illness as needed instead of on a regular basis.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, to add to what Pataflafla said, QTing is also better in case you have live plants or snails... Epsom salt is ok for them but not aq salt.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I heard AQ salt is bad for frogs, snails, and some plants


----------

